# Pecks... Can anyone help



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Hi... I need help.... please.

How do I achieve round pecks... I dont want to get too big for sports reasons, but for confidence, I would like to achive round pecks that dont resemble (I hate to say this) B*/ch t*/s.

I'm not a member of a gym so it's good hard work in my spare room. Can anyone help?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Bitch tits isn't such a naughty word mate, go ahead and say it...BITCH TITS!

What do you mean by round? Pec shape is determined by your genetics. Good exercises would be flat/inlcine/decline bench press with dumbells or barbell, dips, and fly movements.


----------



## Massimo (May 12, 2005)

I can't think of a single exercise that would make your pecs look like tits. If you don't want them too big the're hardly going to get pendulously big. 

*Massimo remember some of his favourite nipple sucking encounters with large breasted ladies* 8)

Chest dips (not tricep dips) are the best chest builder IMO. Also some incline benching for upper chest.


----------



## Massimo (May 12, 2005)

I hate the term bitch tits, people should just say tits or one of the many names we have at our disposal. IMCO. (In my correct opinion)


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Many Thanks guys... do press ups help. I used to be a member of a David Lloyd gym and used to see some of the bigger guys doing a variety of press ups?


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Who gives f**k massimo IMCO lol (new one on me)


----------



## Massimo (May 12, 2005)

"IMCO" I just made it up, especially for me, because I'm worth it. :lol:

Yes, press-ups are fine, but soon enough they won't do very much, wrap a weight plate in a towel and stick it in a ruck-sack, whack it your your back to add some weight. Also, try it with feet raised to target the upper chest more.

Home dipping ingredients:

2 ounces of chairs

10 pinches of text books

An equal number of J-cloths

How to cook: Books on chair seats, damp clothes between books.

That's a starter and main course right there. Next week: How to cook a chicken using lifting metaphors.


----------



## Guest (Mar 15, 2006)

Thanks again for the help fellas.

I find press ups harder work then bench presses for some reason... How long do you think it should be before I start to see results from masses of press ups with weight in ruck-sacks and lifting the feet etc?


----------



## Massimo (May 12, 2005)

pc1981 said:


> Thanks again for the help fellas.
> 
> I find press ups harder work then bench presses for some reason... How long do you think it should be before I start to see results from masses of press ups with weight in ruck-sacks and lifting the feet etc?


If you can feel it hitting the pecs they will grow.

Do press-ps and dips  Or press-ups and flyes :evil: once a week and you should see results. It's impossible to say when you'll notice a difference, maybe your eye sight is sh1t - and that could change all the calculations I've not made. :lol:


----------



## FierceFrets (Sep 29, 2005)

Massimo said:


> Home dipping ingredients:
> 
> 2 ounces of chairs
> 
> ...


Heh... I like this :lol:

:twisted: Fierce


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2006)

I've found the best thing for my pecs are very heavy incline dumbell presses followed by some heavy strict movement incline flies. All on a bench set at about 30 degrees.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

PC1981 if you're training at home you will never need to worry about your pecs getting to big for sports reasons, look at any top boxer, they train hard and their pecs get a lot of work but without drugs wont get too big.

www.extremenutrition.co.uk

www.gasp-uk.com


----------



## Casanova_2ml (Apr 11, 2005)

hi all

For the pecs i use a halteres, not the barre... :wink:


----------



## streetlife1466867928 (Sep 29, 2006)

Extreme. said:


> PC1981 if you're training at home you will never need to worry about your pecs getting to big for sports reasons, look at any top boxer, they train hard and their pecs get a lot of work but without drugs wont get too big.
> 
> www.extremenutrition.co.uk
> 
> www.gasp-uk.com


Its amazing when you look at mike tyson in his younger days when he was knocking everyone over.He was very slim looking and lean not the bulky size he is now its slowed him down i wonder if he does weights now?


----------



## bob100506 (Dec 30, 2008)

in my opinnion i strugled with my chest for ages and the key is the pump when your chest is pumped it will grow and tone up peck deck is good move the pins 3 bk for bigger stretch slow motion never throw the weight and push ups controled never bounce or jerky motions smoth movments . and dont forget to stick your chest out and squeeze


----------

